
The ships that could change the seas forever - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170918-the-ships-that-could-change-the-seas-forever
======
meri_dian
>"just 16 of the largest vessels produce the same emissions as all the
planet’s cars put together"

That's... Unbelievable. Emissions of what? Must be some specific compound cars
produce in very small amounts.

~~~
eesmith
Sulfur compounds.
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1229857/How-1...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1229857/How-16-ships-
create-pollution-cars-world.html) .

